# Where's my free content?



## Sheepe (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey y'all, I just bought my Nexus 7 a few days ago. Now I've been poking around it and finally decided to try and watch Transformers: DSotM. Once I popped open the Google movies app, it came back and told me I had no content on the device. Worried, I looked up what else I was supposed to have here: http://support.google.com/nexus/bin/answer.py?hl=en&p=n7_email&answer=2667670&src=content

I grabbed my file browser and start plumbing the depths of my N7, but I have found absolutely nothing. Now, I bought this in the US at my local BX. They were out of stock, but this one had just been returned and had zero problems with it,so they sold it to me 10% off. I assumed everything would be in order when the Play store credit was still intact and added to my account.

So any ideas what happened? I think it was factory reset and that killed the goodies. And are they any ideas how I can get them, besides torrenting them?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

The movie is not pre loaded to the device. It must be downloaded from play store. It should show up there as purchased

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Call a google csr & tell them you didn' get your credit. It may not be available if the device was already registered.


----------



## Sheepe (Feb 14, 2012)

I got the $25 credit, but none of the movies or songs are available for download. I'll try calling them this afternoon. Thanks for the help!


----------



## NateMob (Jan 11, 2012)

Chocu1a said:


> Call a google csr & tell them you didn' get your credit. It may not be available if the device was already registered.


This is more than likely what happened. Same thing happened to me at my Base Exchange.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Chocu1a said:


> Call a google csr & tell them you didn' get your credit. It may not be available if the device was already registered.


Why should the second-hand owner get the free benefits?


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

You can also go to YouTube, you'll see it under Purchases.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

nhat said:


> Why should the second-hand owner get the free benefits?


Technically, they shouldn't. But, if the OP actually received the credit like he said he did, then ALL content should be included. All the magazines, music, books & movie.


----------



## Sheepe (Feb 14, 2012)

Because I'm not a second hand owner. This tablet was returned to the store and I bought it from the store. I called Google support and they told me that it was supposedly a firewall issue. So I put my tablet in the firewall DMZ and it still wouldn't download.


----------

